# Macro water drops tutorial



## Olga_pv

I found very interesting tutorial. I hope it's allowed to post it here as a link (would be better to post whole tutorial of course) and I hope I am not repeating some other thread. 

So here is Rich Allen's tutorial, have a look and try to repeat


----------



## dalex100

Where is the link?


----------



## Olga_pv

This is the link http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs19/f/2007/299/2/2/22e34609182b7aa6.jpg But I repeat, author is Rich Allen, not me 




1 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



2 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



3 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



4 by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## Olga_pv

5 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



6 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



7 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



8 by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx

Thanks Olga. That is a different way to shoot drops. Easy setup too.


----------



## Olga_pv

Welcome, Bynx. I am glad if it's helpful. Anyway, my first trying of this wasn't good, I will not even post it here, but I want to try again


----------



## Drake

Thanks for sharing, a great way to waste some time during the weekend. Gotta try it.


----------



## Olga_pv

Welcome, Drake!

Still nobody tried?  Ok, here my first pics of macro drops, but I don't like it. Second picture was made with the computer screen as a background




drops1 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



drops by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## Cheex

couldn't get droplets but more of just pools?

Any advice?


----------



## dalex100

Hey Olga_pv, I tried and all I got is a blurred image. I got the same camera as you : DMC-FZ40 from Panasonic. I was wondering what setting are you using with which mode? Maybe it could be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Olga_pv

Dalex, 
maybe your problem was in focus, if you used macro AF, then you should help your camera, because automatically it likes to focus on a background, you can draw black spot on a glass, so camera can easy focus on that spot, or just use manual focus. Another thing is you shouldn't use flash but you can set higher iso, to reduce exposure time, if you don't  have tripod


----------



## arkipix1001

great share olga...i'll try that one of this day...thanx for the share


----------



## Bynx

I strongly suggest the use of off camera flash. The idea is you want to capture a very brief moment in time. So bright light, fast shutter speed and mid size to smaller size aperture. Keep ISO as low as you can because if you go high it introduces noise into the picture. Dont even try this without a tripod.


----------



## D_Alishouse

This is really awesome! I'm going to try it myself this weekend. Thanks, Olga, it's always fun to get some new visual ideas and your droplets are very cool.

D Alishouse
Boulder Wedding Photographer


----------



## luxmariaj

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Audible_Chocolate

thanks for the info, i will have to try this out


----------



## viola

Nice find! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mo.

Wow, brilliant find ;D


----------



## questor886

Wow kinda cool to find this thread after my prolonged absence from this forum. I just took these shots a couple of days ago.

1: 


WF2 by questor886, on Flickr

2: 


Water 1 by questor886, on Flickr


----------



## Tadzior

Well that's usefull. Thanks a lot


----------



## antawnmason

Thanks for providing the link Olga gonna check it it.


----------



## liverpoollad

Thanks for sharing, will have a go at this , it looks great and simple too...


----------



## liverpoollad

This looks good, looking forward to having a go, wish me luck....


----------



## Joegiorgio

Hey great link! thanks for sharing!


----------



## CFPAalex

Thank you for sharing!


----------

